# Christmas on Pensacola



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

fished with dad this christmas on the pensacola beach pier. hooked up about 6 times all catch and release but one which was 22". used cut blue crab on the bottom about 3/4 distance from the entrance of the pier.


----------



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

Good catch


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice. Didn't realize they hung around the pier as well. Wish I caught smaller ones but caught 4 all 36+ weekend before Christmas. Kept 1 and was a bear to clean but managed some good meat w/ very few worms.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

A day fishing with your father is a good day indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

Don't try and eat that thing.


----------

